# Do not run out of gas in the Q7!!!



## vwtech121 (May 5, 2006)

I was just at school for the Q7. It is bad!!!! Just don't run out of gas! The FSI injectors are lubed by the fuel it sprays so when it runs with no gas you fry the injectors. Not cheap!
Just my two cents.
Other then that the car is great. Underpowered a little, but great.
Later


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

yeah...im not to happy with this detuned 4.2FSI. Cayanne S stomps all over Q7.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (AudiMechanic)*

does this apply to all FSI motors? or is this something specific to the Q7?


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (AudiMechanic)*

I wouldn't say the Cayenne "stomps" over anything. It's a bit quicker 0-60, but it's not a fast vehicle at just under 7.0 secs 0-60. And the second gear starts don't help off the line acceleration, either.
The Q7 is more of a family vehicle. It's 13 inches longer than a T Reg or a Cayenne, and it has 3 rows of seats. You can't expect a bigger vehicle to be faster than a smaller cayenne.
And you can get a nicely equipped 350hp V8 Q7 in the upper 50's. That kind of cash will only get you into a painfully slow V6 that takes about 10 seconds to get to 60. 
And the Porsche will cost you at least 10k+++ more equipped the same way.

_Modified by jperryrocks at 7:21 AM 5/10/2006_


_Modified by jperryrocks at 7:22 AM 5/10/2006_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Do not run out of gas in the Q7!!! (vwtech121)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtech121* »_
Other then that the car is great. Underpowered a little, but great.
Later









The other thing I think is missing is not having the feature of opening the glass portion of the rear hatch...like you can on the Touareg and Cayenne...the Q7 is so loaded this seems strange


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

All FSI fuel injectors are designed this way. You will also have fuel pump dammage to the secondary fuel pumps (the things that pop out of the valve covers).


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (AudiMechanic)*

per our techs training, the Q7s system is different than the rest........and it's still a "might happen" senario. it's not happening on the other FSIs.


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

I have not taken apart the fuel system on a 4.2 FSI, I have done so on a 3.2 and 2.0 FSI. The only difference I can see in the engines is the location of the secondary fuel pumps and how the fuel lines are routed. From the different mounting of the fuel pumps they do seem to be a bit different in design.
"might happen" is the perfect way to explain this. Thats not to say that for sure it will happen, but it might. The same can be said for any typical in tank fuel pump. In tank fuel pumps are not only lubricated by the fuel, but having fuel in the tank also keeps the pumps cool. Chevys are known for fuel pump failure from running them empty.
Id hate to have to push an Audi Q7 if it ran out of gas lol.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (AudiMechanic)*

pushing the Q7......................i just envisioned 1982 "Conan", where he's at the pushing wheel as a child!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (jperryrocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jperryrocks* »_I wouldn't say the Cayenne "stomps" over anything. It's a bit quicker 0-60, but it's not a fast vehicle at just under 7.0 secs 0-60. And the second gear starts don't help off the line acceleration, either.
And the Porsche will cost you at least 10k+++ more equipped the same way.

Yes, but at least the Cayenne will tow 7700 lbs.
Audi really screwed up on this one in my opinion.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Yes, but at least the Cayenne will tow 7700 lbs.
Audi really screwed up on this one in my opinion.

Yes but the Cayenne and T-reg also both have pretty useless offroad gear like the Hi-low transfer case and locking differentials. These things add a lot of weight and make most owners scratch their heads as to what they are for.
the Q7 is not 13 but 11.8" longer than the cousins and weighs only 10-15lbs more than the VW and Porsche. I will gladly take the Q7 0-60 in 7.0 vs. the 6.8 of the Cayenne S knowing the reliability of the audi will be far better than both the VW and Porsche (quoting Forbes.com as they are 2 of the most unreliable luxury vehicles.).
The Q7 only shares 15% of parts with the other two and that is compromised of brakes and suspension. Everything else, including electrical systems (same as the A6) are all Audi's. and the A6 has been pretty much bulletproof since it was launched.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Do not run out of gas in the Q7!!! (vwtech121)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtech121* »_I was just at school for the Q7. It is bad!!!! Just don't run out of gas! The FSI injectors are lubed by the fuel it sprays so when it runs with no gas you fry the injectors. *Not cheap!*
Just my two cents.
Other then that the car is great. Underpowered a little, but great.
Later









I wouldn't worry too much about it, since (as long as you are under warranty), any secondary expenses have to be covered by Audi.
Yes, running out of gas is something that happens once in a while (safety reasons, faulty indicators), and there is no way Audi could or even would think of denying warranty repairs on this.


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

please explain why the would HAVE TO cover it?
Lets say your brakes go metal to metal. Audi will cover the pads, your buying the rotors. This is under the current audi advantage as well.
So lets say your 2007 (no audi advantage) audi q7 runs out of gas and kills the fuel pumps and injectors...you WILL be buying parts. Afterall, its not audis fault you forgot to fill up, and didnt full up when the low fuel warnings came on.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Do not run out of gas in the Q7!!! (vwtech121)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtech121* »_I was just at school for the Q7. It is bad!!!! Just don't run out of gas! The FSI injectors are lubed by the fuel it sprays so when it runs with no gas you fry the injectors. Not cheap!
Just my two cents. Other then that the car is great. Underpowered a little, but great.

The VWs and Audis I have owned since 1978 all have fuel pumps that are cooled and lubed by the fuel running thru them, so damage from running out of gas would not be anything new (last 25 years). I believe all high pressure systems are like this, not just VAG.
Anyway, why would anyone ever run any vehicle out of fuel. There would be no excuse to do so, IMO.


----------



## audi_danny (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Do not run out of gas in the Q7!!! (GTINC)*

also in most of the current audis when the fuel level gets extremly low the ecu has an intentional random missfire. if u still drive your car when its that low on fuel its missing then ur daft


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_
Yes but the Cayenne and T-reg also both have pretty useless offroad gear like the Hi-low transfer case and locking differentials. These things add a lot of weight and make most owners scratch their heads as to what they are for.
[...]


If those owners scratch their heads - did they purchase what they wanted?








Here is why I really love the Off-Road features of my VW Touareg V8:
Off-Roading in Los Padres National Forest #1
Off-Roading in Los Padres National Forest #2
Off-Roading in Los Padres National Forest #3
Off-Roading in Los Padres National Forest #4



_Modified by wkaml at 4:12 PM 6-23-2006_


----------

